# Hooks for C-Shads - LMR Smallies



## MoeFishin (Feb 24, 2017)

I’m only fishing grubs on jig heads now, but want to try some SK C-Shads, perhaps in Green Pumpkin Sapphire and Pearl Blue.

Is the Gamakatsu Superline EWG Weighted Hook like the weighted EWG ya’ll are using with them?

When you refer to fishing the c-shads weightless, do you mean something like the Gamakatsu_Offset_EWG_Worm_Hook?

What size for LMR smallies? 1/8 ounce 3/0?

I don’t even know where to start here.

Thanks!


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

MoeFishin said:


> ...
> When you refer to fishing the c-shads weightless, do you mean something like the Gamakatsu_Offset_EWG_Worm_Hook?...
> 
> Thanks!


Yep! 3/0 EWG weightless.

I have only ever used weighted hooks with the KVD Swimming CShads, since they are a swimbait.


----------



## tylerd1994 (May 11, 2009)

I too have used weighted swimbait hooks for the swimming c shad, but the other form I go weightless with a 2/0 or 3/0 ewg


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

I go 2/0 or 3/0 weightless for any stuff like that. My favorite presentation.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

I've always used 4/0 or 5/0 for senko fishing(5"+) for higher hook up ratios. So, do you guys go smaller to lighten the lure as much as possible, or do you gents have other reasons for using 2-3/0? Getting into these lures myself, this year! Lol


----------



## tylerd1994 (May 11, 2009)

Cat Mangler said:


> I've always used 4/0 or 5/0 for senko fishing(5"+) for higher hook up ratios. So, do you guys go smaller to lighten the lure as much as possible, or do you gents have other reasons for using 2-3/0? Getting into these lures myself, this year! Lol


It seems to me a 2/0-3/0 ewg is just about the right size for the 4" C shads I use. I believe a 5/0 would be too large and interfere with the action. I've also taken them and used a 1/0 octopus hook through the nose for more of an erratic action. I haven't had any hook up issues with these rigs. Even the tiny smallies will go after the c shads and I usually hookup.


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

What's the most effective retrieve/presentation for these lures?


----------



## tylerd1994 (May 11, 2009)

bellbrookbass said:


> What's the most effective retrieve/presentation for these lures?


SMBHooker did a really good write up this fall on these. I picked them up after reading this and had success this fall. 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/index.php?threads/Soft-Plastic-for-Hard-Strikes-1-of-3.304511/


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Try the baby bass or pearl color c shad


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Watch out ! Run on Cshads coming soon to a store near you - better stock up now boys ! (Dicks Dayton Mall has em on clearance )

Oh and a red 3/0 Gama hook against that pearl body is $$$


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

I generally use a 2 and have few issues with hook ups. I like the light weight and when I use a 3 I'm general just trying something different. 2/0 is my go to.

I work it a few different ways, but mostly let it sink a few seconds and give it a jerk, sink, jerk, repeat. Nothing fancy. I'll at times skip it up top the water like a bait fish then let it sink. Sometimes I swim it slowly. I've caught fish each way which is why it's my favorite way to fish.


----------



## MoeFishin (Feb 24, 2017)

ML1187 said:


> Watch out ! Run on Cshads coming soon to a store near you - better stock up now boys ! (Dicks Dayton Mall has em on clearance )


Went up to the Fairfield Commons Dicks and they'd sold out of all their C Shads. Maybe Tyler beat me to them, LOL. Salesman said they were hard to find in Dayton and advised ordering from Tackle Warehouse. Told him I already had them in my cart there.



BuzzBait Brad said:


> Try the baby bass or pearl color c shad





ML1187 said:


> Oh and a red 3/0 Gama hook against that pearl body is $$$


Noted. Thanks very much, gentlemen! 

And thanks all for the hook size recommendations.


----------



## tylerd1994 (May 11, 2009)

MoeFishin said:


> Went up to the Fairfield Commons Dicks and they'd sold out of all their C Shads. Maybe Tyler beat me to them, LOL. Salesman said they were hard to find in Dayton and advised ordering from Tackle Warehouse. Told him I already had them in my cart there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a savage when it comes to clearance. I was in there not too long ago and got quite a few packs for about $3. Also it may be too late but the Fairborn Walmart has their fishing stuff clearanced HEAVILY. I cleared them out for $1 stren and $1.50 Berkeley big game, as well as gama hooks and jig heads for 75 cents a pack!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Moe... don't get discouraged if you can't find C – shads at the store... when I can't find any of those, I resort to the ZOOM super fluke... they work very well also....I will admit though, the C shad IS a better made plastic...it seems to be a bit heavier and it sinks a bit faster


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

I like the Zoom Fluke as well as the Havoc Jerk


----------



## MoeFishin (Feb 24, 2017)

I’ve read a lot here about colors and _I think_ I want clear/white, bright, dark, and natural in each basic bait. With my 3” Kalin grubs, that’s clear, chartreuse, and smoke, all 3 with hologram flakes, plus pumpkinseed with green flakes. I fish the clear with a white jig head, the chartreuse with a matching head, and the smoke and pumpkinseed with unpainted lead heads.

With the C-Shads, would that be something like pearl, siren, watermelon, and baby bass (or green pumpkin sapphire). Or are the siren (bright) and watermelon (dark) not worth bothering with?

Thanks!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

moe... keep it simple... white, pearl


----------



## MoeFishin (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks, Carl. That will save money for other things.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Any color is good, as long as its pearl!


----------



## MoeFishin (Feb 24, 2017)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Any color is good, as long as its pearl!


Thanks, Chris. I think I'm going to stick with Carl's white pearl, with Matt's red 3/0 Gama hook. edit: I'm also going to try it with dytmook's 2/0 hooks.

A bit off topic, but is blue over silver still your favorite Rebel Magnum Pop-R? With black over silver also good?


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

MoeFishin said:


> Thanks, Chris. I think I'm going to stick with Carl's white pearl, with Matt's red 3/0 Gama hook. edit: I'm also going to try it with dytmook's 2/0 hooks.


Chris? haha



MoeFishin said:


> A bit off topic, but is blue over silver still your favorite Rebel Magnum Pop-R? With black over silver also good?


Wow you've been digging. I caught a lot of big fish on the mag-pop but used the KVD Splash in lieu most of last year; of which, Chartreuse Shad was my absolute favorite. It is a little heavier than the Rebel and has better stock hooks in my opinion.

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Strike_King_HC_KVD_Splash_Popper/descpage-SKKVDS.html


----------



## MoeFishin (Feb 24, 2017)

Sorry if my digging got your name wrong.  I've probably spent over 100 hours searching through old threads here.

I'll try both the Rebel blue/silver and the KVD chartreuse.

Thanks!


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

MoeFishin said:


> Sorry if my digging got your name wrong.  I've probably spent over 100 hours searching through old threads here.
> 
> I'll try both the Rebel blue/silver and the KVD chartreuse.
> 
> Thanks!


No worries man!

For the Caffeine Shads though, I'd do 2/0 if you're using the Jrs (4") and 3/0 if you're using the regular 5" baits. I've caught plenty of rock bass while throwing a 5" CShad on a 3/0 hook; don't let anyone let you think it's too big for smallies.


----------



## MoeFishin (Feb 24, 2017)

Was down by Dayton Mall this morning and stopped in at Dicks. Got their last two 5" pearl on clearance and some red EWG hooks. Ready for the big smallies now!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

MoeFishin said:


> Was down by Dayton Mall this morning and stopped in at Dicks. Got their last two 5" pearl on clearance and some red EWG hooks. Ready for the big smallies now!


See what I mean ? I posted that for you guys yesterday ... and today sold out


----------



## MoeFishin (Feb 24, 2017)

Yes, you did... thanks for that! Since I bought 'em at Dicks, I'll have to buy even more different stuff from TW to get the free shipping.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

MoeFishin said:


> Yes, you did... thanks for that! Since I bought 'em at Dicks, I'll have to buy even more different stuff from TW to get the free shipping.


Use this code at checkout for $5 off: FHABAQ214


----------



## MoeFishin (Feb 24, 2017)

Thank you, sir!


----------



## MoeFishin (Feb 24, 2017)

After the TW order, I wound up with pearl white and baby bass c-shads, each in 4” and 5”, with red and black EWG hooks, each in 2/0 and 3/0. I’m also going to try topwater with the Strike King Splash poppers in chartreuse and natural. I skipped the Rebel Pop-R for now.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

sounds like a winner combination Moe... we'll be expecting your next post to include some fish porn!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

C SHADS DO NOT WORK EVERYONE IS TELLING FALSEHOODS.....


----------

